# What's Your Experience with SOKI Mechanicals?



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

I am new to this forum, watch collecting, and Chinese mechanicals in particular. Throwing caution to the winds, I recently ordered three SOKIs for under $45 including shipping. These were a self-winding skeleton (S099) with thick case and large face, a manual-wind skeleton (S59), and a very busy day-date tourbillon-style sport model (S74). Of the three, the latter was DOA--loose hands interfering with one another. The eBay seller was very responsive and expressed a willingness to replace and cover return shipping despite their expressed policy to the contrary. However, I decided to use the watch as a learning experience--cracked it open to see if I could fix the hands myself. I wasn't successful, but I got to play around and learn a lot. In the end, I scavenged the the thick and comfortable rubber band and chalked it up to a learning experience. In the days since, the other two are running fine and more accurate than I would expect for watches that cost under fifteen bucks. So I am thinking that I have gotten myself two serviceable mechanical watches and a spare strap for under fifty bucks. If I treat them kindly and get just a few months or years of use, then I will have gotten my money's worth.

If the dud S74 were my sole purchase I would've given up on SOKI right then and there. But I did buy in bulk, and the other two pieces have given me so much pleasure already despite their cheapness that I have decided to roll the dice again and order three more SOKIs, including two Submariner homages (S85 and S86, one with black bezel, the other red/black), and another S099 auto-wind only with white face and brown strap instead of the black/black I already have. I have decided this time that if any of these pieces arrives DOA I will take up the seller's offer to cover return shipping--one learning experience is fine!

I am a green newbie, but even I have learned quickly that there are homages that are bit pricier--Steel Bagelsport is one, and of course the much more expensive Alphas--and I may graduate to those soon enough. That said, I am eager to learn of others' experiences with the very cheap SOKIs, in particular the Submariner homages I am expecting any day now.

Really looking forward to the forums experience and wisdom.

Les


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Les Wright said:


> I am new to this forum, watch collecting, and Chinese mechanicals in particular. Throwing caution to the winds, I recently ordered three SOKIs for under $45 including shipping. These were a self-winding skeleton (S099) with thick case and large face, a manual-wind skeleton (S59), and a very busy day-date tourbillon-style sport model (S74). Of the three, the latter was DOA--loose hands interfering with one another. The eBay seller was very responsive and expressed a willingness to replace and cover return shipping despite their expressed policy to the contrary. However, I decided to use the watch as a learning experience--cracked it open to see if I could fix the hands myself. I wasn't successful, but I got to play around and learn a lot. In the end, I scavenged the the thick and comfortable rubber band and chalked it up to a learning experience. In the days since, the other two are running fine and more accurate than I would expect for watches that cost under fifteen bucks. So I am thinking that I have gotten myself two serviceable mechanical watches and a spare strap for under fifty bucks. If I treat them kindly and get just a few months or years of use, then I will have gotten my money's worth.
> 
> If the dud S74 were my sole purchase I would've given up on SOKI right then and there. But I did buy in bulk, and the other two pieces have given me so much pleasure already despite their cheapness that I have decided to roll the dice again and order three more SOKIs, including two Submariner homages (S85 and S86, one with black bezel, the other red/black), and another S099 auto-wind only with white face and brown strap instead of the black/black I already have. I have decided this time that if any of these pieces arrives DOA I will take up the seller's offer to cover return shipping--one learning experience is fine!
> 
> ...


Hi Les and welcome to the WUS CMW forum 

Your experience with the very 'economical' Soki watches is about average. With watches this inexpensive, it really is a crap shoot.
I bought the black/red bezel sub and am completely happy with it.

One thing to watch out for is with thes automatics with the 'standard'/tongji movements. The auto winding mechanism is a very 'frugal' after thought and more times than not is incapable of keeping the watch wound up. I have two watches with this movement that I gave up on and removed the auto winding system to make them very good hand winders.
The Soli sub is the exception; it actually winds while being worn and will build up a nice ~40 hour reserve 

Don't give up on the DOA watch; you've already poked around and if you continue to learn on it; there will be one of two outcomes...you'll get it working or it will still only tell the right time, twice a day ;-)


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

So far with the skeleton auto it seems to self-wind fine, but I must admit that I "top-up" occasionally with a little hand winding when I wear it. But I am cautious here--I don't want to give it a pretty full manual wind, then risk the rotor over-winding during wear. I killed many a mechanical watch as a kid because I didn't appreciate the delicacies of the mainspring even in watches of better quality.

I am heartened to learn that the Sub homages provide satisfaction if one gets a good one, and I hope my two survive the trip to Toronto from HK. Frankly, I think that's what nuked the other watch in part--it really was not well padded on arrival. I must admit the bracelets look chintzy even in the photos, so I may go with a leather or NATO mesh strap for a fresher look. Will keep the thread posted.

Les

P.S. Does the seconds bezel on the Sub homage turn, or is it just there for show? Don't expect much for fourteen bucks, but I'm curious...


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Les Wright said:


> So far with the skeleton auto it seems to self-wind fine, but I must admit that I "top-up" occasionally with a little hand winding when I wear it. But I am cautious here--I don't want to give it a pretty full manual wind, then risk the rotor over-winding during wear. I killed many a mechanical watch as a kid because I didn't appreciate the delicacies of the mainspring even in watches of better quality.
> 
> I am heartened to learn that the Sub homages provide satisfaction if one gets a good one, and I hope my two survive the trip to Toronto from HK. Frankly, I think that's what nuked the other watch in part--it really was not well padded on arrival. I must admit the bracelets look chintzy even in the photos, so I may go with a leather or NATO mesh strap for a fresher look. Will keep the thread posted.
> 
> ...


Yep; for you $14 you get a unidirectional bezel that clicks in one marker increments for 60 around the dial...just like the real McCoy 
I think, if you are lucky; that you will be suitably surprised at what these sellers are producing.


----------



## jbbutts (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello!

Just thought I'd throw my two cents in. 

Go for the Bagel!! I have a Soki Sub and a Bagel sub and, to me, the difference is night and day. 

The Soki isn't stainless steel, the bracelet is unwearable, the bezel locked up after one turn, the lume pip fell off the day I got it. 

The Bagel is a beauty...for what you will pay for two Soki's. 

Once again...just my .02. Buy what you like!


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

jbbutts said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just thought I'd throw my two cents in.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The Bagels look good. Also ordered Explo II and Yachtmaster Bagels from another seller, and since ordering the Sokis I have discovered Milgauss, Daytona, and Day-Date Bagels out there too. I have NOT yet found a Bagel Sub on eBay, and if anyone can point me to a link I would be grateful.

I am already into this new venture for a couple of hundred bucks--chicken-feed compared to some pricier hobbies--but I should wait for the pieces to start showing in the mail from HK or the PRC before I start splurging on anything else.

Thanks!


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

is there any other places to buy soki's other than ebay?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

vdub007 said:


> is there any other places to buy soki's other than ebay?


Soki is a new mushroom brand and so far has only been seen on eBay. You may possibly find it on TaoBao; the Chinese equivalent of eBay.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Pawl, far it seems opinion is divided on the Soki sub. You seem pleased with yours, but jbbutts has had a less pleasant experience.

It looks like a bit of a coin-flip. If the watch works but the bracelet is unsatisfactory, I may just pop it onto a black, grey, or olive green NATO band for a sporty look. The Bagels do indeed look more robust so I have splurged on a couple of those too.

Les


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

I ordered a SOKI Sub through tha Bay just for curiosity. It came non-working - a gear in the auto-winding module was broken. That caused the rotor to spin constantly and to 'unwind' the main spring. I have contacted the seller, and he promissed to send me free replacement for only $6 shipping. Now I'm waiting for my second one 

Meanwhile I succeed to find a donor and replaced the gear, and still the rotor moved hard and slow. It's a standard Tongji movemenet with auto-winding module. So I decided to learn on it, dissassmbled and oiled it (as an amateur, I'm not a watchmaker). Strange, now the movement works good, power reserve is ~ 34-36 hours, it gains about 15 seconds a day. 
As a materials and quality - the crown screws very hard, and I doubt it will leave long . The bracelet is thin, but wearable, I wouldn't invest anything more in a watch like this.
Also I don't beleive it's any kid of water-protected, and don't plan to test it 

But for ~ $20 whay should be expected? The watch can be used in a 'dangerous' situation only to replace your good watches and to protect them - like camping, active sport, chopping woods , etc.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

I have bought 2 Soki Subs, Black Dial, red/black bezel which cost 8.99 GBP each, inc. shipping.
Both watches arrived in good condition and look really nice. They keep excellent time for the price, the only thing is they need a bit of manual winding each day otherwise they run out of steam, even if on my workshop winder they will still run out of energy.
One of the Soki's was bought on behalf of a friend and he loves it and wears it every day since it arrived, the screw down Crowns on both watches screw down easily so having to give it a little help with a manual wind each day is no issue for him.

I have bought 4 Bagelsport Explo ll watches, 3 arrived in good order 1 arrived DOA (unable to wind), still awaiting the replacement to arrive but the good ones keep almost perfect time, auto wind perfectly and have a S/Steel case. 2 of the watches were bought on behalf of friends and they both love them.

I have had 7 K+S watches delivered, mostly models from the top end of the range, 1 arrived with the seconds hand adrift and was quickly replaced from the UK store. Apart from the problem with that one watch all the others have been perfect. They keep excellent time and auto wind great, in addition the range is quite diverse with plenty of different complications so there is plenty of choice. All the range cost <30 GBP and have cases up to 5cm wide, without crown.

Bracelets tend to be the Achilles heel on all the above marques.

Last week I ordered a Russian Vostok Ministry Diver which cost me around 58 GBP inc. shipping, I am looking forward to comparing it to the lower cost Chinese watches.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

I have ordered several pieces over the past couple of weeks and a new one finally arrived--a lovely KS skeleton that showed up in glorious condition. I was thrilled. So out of four watches so far delivered that gives me one dud and three really satisfactory ones for 70 bucks total. I like that average! I am expecting a couple of Soki-subs and a Bagelsub, as well as some others. I have seen the mixed reviews about the Soki-subs, and it seems the Bagel may be challenged in some cases--especially in a small-wristed fellow like me who will need to remove links. I was figuring I would put the Sokis on NATO bands, but I was really hoping that the Bagel band would be of better quality. That seems odd to me about bands--in some cases the more robust NATOs seem to cost about as much as the cheaper watches, when one includes shipping.

But so far I can't praise the KS more. It is a lovely watch, certainly the best of the three working ones I so far have. I am waiting on dressier one, and I hope that that one is mechanically and aesthetically as satisfactory as the skeleton. Really high VFM in these KS pieces.

I will keep the thread posted as the mail trickles in...


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Another Soki, this one skeleton date with wine-coloured leather band, S41, just turned up. It was ticking away merrily in its box after the two-week journey, which bodes well for the auto-winder. I don't like it as much as the similar KS skeleton I just got, but for a working watch for $13 I can't complain. That makes my Soki experiment 3 for 4, and 4 for 5 overall so far into this Chinese watch experiment. Liking the odds and the watches. I am sort of babying them, though, and it will be interesting to see if with TLC they have longevity too. But so far I have four attractive working mechanicals for $84 (that includes the cost of the fifth one that was DOA). Not bad!

A couple more Sokis (plus some Bagels and another KS) expected in the days to come. Will keep y'all posted of my prelim impressions.


----------



## jbbutts (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello friend....

Have you thought about slowing down on buying the ultra-cheap mechanicals and saving for a little bit nicer one? A Seiko 5 will set you back about $50 and the difference between a Seiko and a Soki is vast!

Also, try Shanghai. You can get a vintage Shanghai mechanical for around $25 bucks...and they are a reputable Chinese company...not just a "mushroom" brand. 

These are just suggestions...as I don't want you to fill up your watch box too fast with a bunch of cheap watches and them end up wishing you had bought something different. 

Just my 0.02.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

JB, I don't mind at all splurging on a collection of VFM cheapies, and if they give me pleasure, even if not for a lifetime, I am happy. I don't fritter away my disposable income on much else, and this is a modest addiction compared to some other crazy things men get drawn too.

Lots of lovely Seiko 5's out there, new and used, in a slightly higher price range, and I will keep that in mind for the next level. Right now, variety is the spice of life!


----------



## jbbutts (Feb 13, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> JB, I don't mind at all splurging on a collection of VFM cheapies, and if they give me pleasure, even if not for a lifetime, I am happy. I don't fritter away my disposable income on much else, and this is a modest addiction compared to some other crazy things men get drawn too.
> 
> Lots of lovely Seiko 5's out there, new and used, in a slightly higher price range, and I will keep that in mind for the next level. Right now, variety is the spice of life!


I hear ya! When I first started off on this journey of watch collecting, I felt the exact same way. Matter of fact, for a while, I refused to ever spend more than $50 on a watch! My disposable income that my wife and I share for our hobbies, on my end, was dominated by cheapie watches.

Eventually, as I started to acquire a pile of different styles, I discovered what styles I really liked. And I discovered I was spending a lot of my "disposable" income on "disposable" watches! I liked the variety, but the quality was lacking. Unfortunately, the resale value on those watches wasn't very high either, so I couldn't make back any of my money.

Anyway...I just wanted to share my experiences and caution you about buying up too many watches all at once. You might regret it. Or you might not! I like what one of the mods around here says..."Buy what you like. Wear what you buy."


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

JB, I was inspired and decided to round out this splurging with a very nice Seiko 5, as you suggested. I opted for a new one with a military style and NATO-like band. Next is a nice simple Shanghai in time--I have seen many out there--and then I can put the breaks on the splurging. So far I am having okay luck with the mushroom cheapies, but that may not last. Will keep you posted.


----------



## jbbutts (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome! Would love to see what style of Seiko you chose! As for the Shanghai...I'm sure it's a beauty...I've never seen one I didn't like!

Keep us posted...and, as always, share some pictures!!


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

Les Wright said:


> Next is a nice simple Shanghai in time--I have seen many out there--and then I can put the breaks on the splurging.


I'm just in the process of buying a bunch of Shanghais to add to the the three I have. I would caution buyers to check the height - some of the more expensive, for example, ÕýÆ· ÊÖ±í ÉÏº£ÅÆÊÖ±íÈ«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±íÔ.×° ÉÏº£ÊÖ±íÄÐÊ¿»úÐµ±í-ÌÔ±¦Íø, have a height of 13mm. I bought this ÉÏº£ÅÆÈ«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±íÂ¶°Ú·ÉÂÖ¿îÊ½ ÕýÆ·Ô.×°ÉÏº£ÊÖ±í-ÌÔ±¦Íø and promptly gave it away. Whereas, ÉÏº£ÅÆÊÖ±í ÕýÆ·S910-2È«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±íÔ.×°ÉÏº£ÊÖ±í-ÌÔ±¦Íø at 10mm is OK.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know if I am all that pleased with the two-piece faux-NATO band, and will likely get a proper NATO strap. I do like the style and the colour. The same seller also has the same military design in black and navy, but I prefer the green.


----------



## jbbutts (Feb 13, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> I don't know if I am all that pleased with the two-piece faux-NATO band, and will likely get a proper NATO strap. I do like the style and the colour. The same seller also has the same military design in black and navy, but I prefer the green.


NIIIIIICE!! My best friend got this exact watch for Father's Day and I had the opportunity to try it on and wear it. The quality of this watch is amazing. It looks great on the wrist and is finished nicely. You made an excellent choice!


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

I just received yet another Soki in excellent cosmetic and working condition. It is the S098, which is the white-faced version of the very satisfactory black-faced S099 I already have. This means that of 5 Sokis I have thus far received, for a grand total of under $75, four are very nice indeed and the fifth was a dud that at least provided a decent rubber sports strap. So far, I think my luck has been pretty good.

But I haven't spend much time with the watch as on the same day I received two other pieces--a lovely KS dressier model with a black face, and my first Bagel, a two-tone Day-Date homage. It is the latter than has been receiving most of my attention of late, and I have started a separate thread on the subject.


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

jbbutts said:


> NIIIIIICE!! My best friend got this exact watch for Father's Day and I had the opportunity to try it on and wear it. The quality of this watch is amazing. It looks great on the wrist and is finished nicely. You made an excellent choice!


I can hardly disagree with any of that - I have the same watch (though in a sand colour) and it was one of my favourite Seiko 5s (of which I have about ten). Still, for me it was more or less curtains for Seiko when I discovered this forum and Parnises. I find them far more exciting and interesting, and when I started they were cheaper too. Now that I have learnt a tiny bit about watches, I find it very disappointing that a Seiko 5 doesn't hack. I'm not even sure they can be wound by hand (can they?). Great watches, and they started me off on WU, but they have nothing to compare with the nicest Parnises, which drew me in straight away with the power reserve.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Harry Withenfields said:


> I find it very disappointing that a Seiko 5 doesn't hack. I'm not even sure they can be wound by hand (can they?).


I just got my first Bagel, which turned out to be even better than I was expecting, and it is my very first experience with a "hackable" watch. I like the looks of the Seiko 5 military in sand colour, but I am holding off until my pending shipments come in and I can enjoy what I have. Not only am I new to acquiring watches, but I haven't regularly worn a watch for years, so this is a lifestyle change for me too!


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Yet another Soki has arrived--this one the Sub homage with black bezel. Mechanically it seems fine so far--keeps time, no loose hands, second hand sweeps smoothly, date switches over kind of early but that's okay. Manual winding is possible. Hacking is not.

Cosmetically, the case and bezel look solid and attractive. The band, alas, is chintzy, though serviceable. The end link on the 6 o'clock side is loose and jingles with movement. Alas, I scratched that side of the case when trying (unsuccessfully) to squeeze it tighter. Fortunately the scratching is concealed by the link in question. I may try to tack the link in place with something non-corrosive and reversible like rubber cement. The clinking is annoying.

The band is not as comfortable as other metal bands I have, but it isn't bad, and removing links, even without a link tool, is easy--a little screw driver and thicker paper clip did the trick.

The bezel turns but is stiff, making that functionality essentially not useful unless one can safely lube it. The screw down crown seems superfluous given that this isn't the sort of watch I'd want to get wet, never mind immerse. But the crown pulls out fine, if a bit stiffly, with separate positions for winding, date setting, and time setting.

In short, this is much better than I expected for under fifteen bucks. I have heard this model called "crap" compared to better Sub homages. I am looking forward to my Bagel Sub, which, if as pleasing as the recently acquired Bagel Day-Date, will definitely out-class this Soki. Yet, this Soki Sub turned out better than I'd hoped, given that I WAS expecting crap! Budget? Yeah. But it ticks okay and looks good, so a few notches above crap.

My good track record with Soki continues--so far, out of six received, five are fine. Better than I was expecting.

Les


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I recently took delivery of a Bagel Sub although I actually ordered a MQJ!:-d To be honest I think they are the same apart from the name. The Bagel is lovely. Well built and solid (for the money). It cost £32 including postage and certainly looks the part.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

demag said:


> I recently took delivery of a Bagel Sub although I actually ordered a MQJ!:-d To be honest I think they are the same apart from the name. The Bagel is lovely. Well built and solid (for the money). It cost £32 including postage and certainly looks the part.


Dave, I just got my Bagel Sub and the only problem is a stripped screw in a link that I would like to remove. Mechanically and cosmetically it is excellent, and I think my Soki sub, with its crappy bracelet, is going onto a NATO for knocking around wear. Until I get something even better, the Bagel has become my Sub homage of choice. I don't like how the bracelet sits (I really need to get that link out), but I did get it to fit and it has nice line, heft, solidity, and, so far, accuracy.

I wonder if you paid a little steeply for yours. For Chinese sellers that price in GBP, I have seen these for 21GBP at most including shipping. I paid roughly that in CDN dollars (about 34 bucks).


----------



## fliegher (Feb 24, 2012)

Two Sokis arrived today one quartz US military pattern for my 6 year old and a sub style for my 9 year old. I had to pop the crystal as the nearly worthless cyclops was not on straight, I will offer to remove the cyclops for him after it is gifted. I will need to regulate the mechanical as it is about 150sec/day fast, movement is a chinese standard movement with a reasonable two direction auto winder. Both the sub and mil-style watch have seals and I will have them pressure tested. The mil style has full lume, I am getting lume paint for the sub as only the hands and bezel pearl are lumed now.
Thinking about removing the soki markings from the sub, apparently a cotton swab and penetrating oil like WD-40.


----------



## fliegher (Feb 24, 2012)

fliegher said:


> Two Sokis arrived today


and two days later the big one somehow drops the sub and shatters the crystal, hopeIcan fix it but not going to put a $25 sapphire crystal on a $15 watch.
Maybe I can put a $9 tropic style replacement crystal on, a domed plexiglass and a Chinese Standard movement inside a stainless case sounds pretty bombproof. $15+$9=a tough kids watch? http://www.ofrei.com/page419.html#5757
Now I have to pick the glass bits out of the movement, no hack, damn it was running for a while too.
As long as I am at the table I will lume it and remove the SOKI name from the dial.


----------



## Avro Arrow (Jul 17, 2013)

I have 2 Soki Subs coming that I'm going to tinker with. Should be a great introduction to the workings of mechanical watches!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Avro Arrow said:


> I have 2 Soki Subs coming that I'm going to tinker with. Should be a great introduction to the workings of mechanical watches!


I have the coke bezel model...









You will find the bracelet suitable as a vegetable grater; it has some pretty wicked sharp edges.
Bracelet aside; these are pretty good value for the double decaf-half-caf-mocca-latte price they cost.
The movement is the time tested Chines 'standard' or tongji movement. It has had a very cheaply made auto winding mechanism added that in about 50% of cases is ineffectual at keeping the watch wound. No problem; it is based on a a solid manual winding watch that will give a solid 40 hour reserve. In fact, manually winding these watches is a nice tactile experience that will bond you to the watch.

Longevity, reliability and robustness are unknown but if these watch perform like their vintage ancestors; they should provide decent time keeping for a long time.

Slap these watches on leather or nylon straps and they will be comfortable and not prone to causing lacerations to the wrist ;-)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Pawl_buster, just ordered one myself recently and waiting for it to arrive in the mail. From what I've read elsewhere, I'd already decided I'd have to replace the bracelet anyway, so no surprise to hear you say that. But then what does one expect for an automatic sub-homage for £8!! 
If I like it, I may graduate to the Alpha GMT with coke bezel.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks Pawl_buster, just ordered one myself recently and waiting for it to arrive in the mail. From what I've read elsewhere, I'd already decided I'd have to replace the bracelet anyway, so no surprise to hear you say that. But then what does one expect for an automatic sub-homage for £8!!
> If I like it, I may graduate to the Alpha GMT with coke bezel.


If you get a good Soki; I know you will love the Alpha; it is so much more watch and is much higher in quality of finish and probably reliability. I have a couple of Alpha subs that are six years old at least(got them both second hand so don't know the whole history) and they both continue to perform flawlessly. One of them runs just over a mean 1 second per day. That's pretty good for the ST-16 movement it has in it!


----------



## roubledhomb (Sep 13, 2012)

But the crown the SOKI has ... is it a screw-down crown, or just a crown? I am also tempted to get one but could not decide so far. It would be soo good to have a downscrewable crowned auto SOKI diver.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Now they need to make a EXPLORER(original model) Bagel with sprinkles.:-d


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

From My perspective i would rather the money spent on a cheap watch by the manufacturer be spent on the Movement and case than the bracelet.Bracelets are replaceable as long as the lugs are not weird.I can always get an aftermarket bracelet or strap if the lugs are standard but a bad movement or case are not easily fixable if they can be fixed at all.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

If you really must use the bracelet get a hold of some emery cloth and break the sharp edges. I did this on a IK Colouring with the same problem.The bracelet was much more comfortable after that.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

roubledhomb said:


> But the crown the SOKI has ... is it a screw-down crown, or just a crown? I am also tempted to get one but could not decide so far. It would be soo good to have a downscrewable crowned auto SOKI diver.


It screws down and quite nicely compared to some more expensive watches.
For the price of the Soki sub; you can't lose


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

James Haury said:


> "Thanks! The Bagels look good. Also ordered Explo II and Yachtmaster Bagels from another seller, and since ordering the Sokis I have discovered Milgauss, Daytona, and Day-Date Bagels out there too. I have NOT yet found a Bagel Sub on eBay, and if anyone can point me to a link I would be grateful.


Wristwatch A 24 Gift Black Dial Automatic Mechanical Calendar Mens Silver Band | eBay

I have one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/new-arrival-bagelsport-sub-776973.html

I really like that watch, it became my goto / daily wearer for 6 months or so. Keeps good time. I even got a "nice watch" comment from a stranger (it was on a green NATO).


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Lumo said:


> Wristwatch A 24 Gift Black Dial Automatic Mechanical Calendar Mens Silver Band | eBay
> 
> I have one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/new-arrival-bagelsport-sub-776973.html
> 
> I really like that watch, it became my goto / daily wearer for 6 months or so. Keeps good time. I even got a "nice watch" comment from a stranger (it was on a green NATO).


 Please accept my apolagies the way I did my post is misleading the only words that are original to me are the remarks about the bagel with sprinkles.


----------



## sidney004 (Oct 1, 2012)

Just got my black bezel Soki today and I'm impressed. Fast delivery from China, $17.09 including shipping and its a very nice watch. Told my wife it was a Rolex and she started to give me s%$t for spending so much money! From a few feet away, it looks the part. I had to take 2 links out of the bracelet to fit my 6 1/2 inch wrist and its a bit of a pain driving the pins out but it really is amazing for the price. I'll report back on the accuracy in a few days. Here is the ebay link: New SOKI Black Automatic Mens Mechanical Analog Date Wrist Band Xmas Watch S86 | eBay


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

Are the SOKI cases solid stainless steel, or chrome plated?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Lumo said:


> Are the SOKI cases solid stainless steel, or chrome plated?


Both the ones I bought were chromed based metal. The sub is plated very nicely but the quartz one was rather crude.


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

Lumo said:


> Are the SOKI cases solid stainless steel, or chrome plated?


Thanks


----------



## sidney004 (Oct 1, 2012)

The chrome plate on mine was very thin, of course it got nicked when I was reattaching the hard to access spring bar after pounding out the pins and shortening the bracelet. After adjusting the length, the bracelet is pretty comfortable. Its only been a few days but the timekeeping looks to be really good, about 15 seconds fast a day. I must say, it always surprises me how accurate these cheap watches are; do you think they adjust them? Before I forgot, the lume is quite nice too.


----------



## sidney004 (Oct 1, 2012)

Update after 2 weeks, it needs to be manually wound; the rotor isn't very efficient. Also, despite the screw down crown; mine isn't water resistant. I took a shower with it at the gym and there is condensation under the dial. I'm drying it out right now. It's still a very nice watch and quite comfortable to wear; incredible value.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Wearing these, I would not walk into a room with a glass of water on a table.

Have been tempted to get one for modding purposes, but I already have more divers than I can wear in rotation. One day.


----------



## Matt Danger Rees (Sep 2, 2013)

I recently ordered the Soki S86 Sub,I know for the price I should assume that water resistance is nil but has anyone actually tested the water resistance? or where the problems with water resistance would be (crown, caseback etc.)
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Matt Danger Rees said:


> I recently ordered the Soki S86 Sub,I know for the price I should assume that water resistance is nil but has anyone actually tested the water resistance? or where the problems with water resistance would be (crown, caseback etc.)
> Thanks,
> Matt


I just tested my Soki sub to 4ATM(that's the maximum pressure my chamber will go to.

No bubbles; no leaks; no water inside and no fogging.
So I guess it's probably safe to swim with or maybe even go snorkeling :-!


----------



## Kelevra77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mine took in water, and i was in a pool for 5 minutes, certantly would not recommend diving with it, and im certantly impressed it survived 4ATM...


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Kelevra77 said:


> Mine took in water, and i was in a pool for 5 minutes, certantly would not recommend diving with it, and im certantly impressed it survived 4ATM...


I did have the back off and made sure the seal was greased before I put it back on. I also checked the stem/crown seal to make sure that it was also good. I just took it on faith the the crystal gasket would be good; and it was.


----------



## Kelevra77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Pawl_Buster said:


> I did have the back off and made sure the seal was greased before I put it back on. I also checked the stem/crown seal to make sure that it was also good. I just took it on faith the the crystal gasket would be good; and it was.


Well, one might argue the morality of "juicing" your watch with grease to enhance performance, but hey, not all watches are made the same... Sometimes they need a little push if they're gonna make it... :-d


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Kelevra77 said:


> Well, one might argue the morality of "juicing" your watch with grease to enhance performance, but hey, not all watches are made the same... Sometimes they need a little push if they're gonna make it... :-d


Oh for certain; I would never tempt fate with one of these watches unless I had first made sure it actually had proper seals and that they were fit properly. Too many times we hear about these and other 'bargain' watches that have no seals or have them but they are the wrong size or are damaged. At this price point; it's a complete gamble.


----------



## Kelevra77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Agreed. And it is a natural step, to start to play around with our watches, aside from just wearing them. Had a lot of fun with mine, winding the seconds hand counter-clock wise and watch it spin like crazy... Served me well even after watery death. And you have given me an idea, i do have a few cheap beaters i could improve!


----------



## Matt Danger Rees (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the answers guys. This is my first auto (so be gentle) but what kind of grease would I use on the seals and where would I acquire said grease? also how long have your Soki Subs lasted?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Matt Danger Rees said:


> Thanks for the answers guys. This is my first auto (so be gentle) but what kind of grease would I use on the seals and where would I acquire said grease? also how long have your Soki Subs lasted?


You want to get a hold of some silicon grease. Most of the watch material supply places will have it; Cousins; Jules Borel; Auto Frei and sellers like Jake B or Harold(yobolies).
Soki only appeared on the market lest than a year ago so there isn't much history on longevity yet but I suspect most of them that survived shipping in working order are probably still working(except that one that took on water).


----------



## Matt Danger Rees (Sep 2, 2013)

Good stuff, really appreciate the solid info guys, mine should be here friday-ish, praying to every mystical deity that it won't be a dud, if it is I'm sure theres still tinkering to be had with it

-Matt


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Matt Danger Rees said:


> Good stuff, really appreciate the solid info guys, mine should be here friday-ish, praying to every mystical deity that it won't be a dud, if it is I'm sure theres still tinkering to be had with it
> 
> -Matt


The only issue you might encounter is a somewhat anemic auto winder. Some folks are not active enough to keep these watches wound by movement alone so you might have to augment it with some manual winding each day to keep it fully wound.
No big deal since I enjoy the manual winding process 

At the price we pay for these watches; they make excellent candidates for tinkering and the tongji 'standard' movement is easy to work on


----------



## Matt Danger Rees (Sep 2, 2013)

Just got my S86 (Submariner Homage with a black bezel ring) last night, has kept amazing time since I set it 12 hours ago, I have been wearing my g shock on my right hand under my sleeve to test it throughout the day and it's been bang on. what a steal for 16 dollars. the only short comings I would point out (if this watch cost more than 20 dollars) are the insufficient lume on the hands, the bracelet it comes with is on par with something that costs 16 dollars and the bezel turning isn't smooth, I wouldn't consider these critiques as much as I would consider them challenges to improve with mods, the friends I have shown it to are astounded when I tell them the price, a great choice for a first automatic/mechanical,
Matt


----------



## AZchron (Dec 20, 2013)

The $12.99 Soki W74 arrived earlier this week. Nice looking watch with puzzling anti reflective coating on the glass. The hour hand carelessly points between hours at the top of the hour, so I expressed my annoyance t the seller - another is on the way. Meanwhile, it took about 24 hours to wind down so I could open it up and re-align the hour hand. Keeps reasonable time for my cheapest watch, and has great reserve on only automatic winding. Not sure what I want to replace the silicone band with yet. 

A W86 was also ordered, and seems to be stuck in China Post for the past 10 days.


----------



## AZchron (Dec 20, 2013)

The #86 Sub with black dial and black bezel arrived this evening. I was surprised that it has a screw-down crown. The face is marked SOKI and 'Automatic', but the back is completely scrubbed - nothing about make, manufacturer, model number, stainless steel, or even a courtesy 3ATM rating. It looks to be well made, and was already running when I opened the box. 

I (foolishly) expected the hour dots 'round the dial to be luminescent, but alas, only the hour, minute and second hands + the marker dot on the bezel glow in the dark.

It's also considerably smaller than I expected, which is a good thing, since, during its' lifetime of deprivation, it is less likely to snag on stuff as I flail about with it.

This is the watch I'll wear to the range while firing heavy rifle loads, pound out stuff with hammer and anvil, hand set rivets, and in general beat it like a rented mule. 

Another just like it is on the way, but it's a #84 with blue/red bezel. It cost a dollar more, so I'll treat it with respect. Meanwhile, the $12 #86 begins its' career of indentured servitude at sunup tomorrow. 

Since I plan on actually using the rotating bezel to keep track of timed events, I'll apply a drop or 2 of some dry silicone lube to it & see if it smooths up any.


----------



## AZchron (Dec 20, 2013)

Les Wright said:


> ...
> 
> P.S. Does the seconds bezel on the Sub homage turn, or is it just there for show? Don't expect much for fourteen bucks, but I'm curious...


Jut got the black SOKI Sub. The bezel does turn (counterclockwise only) but its' stiff.

For a lot of folks, the bezel is just decorative, but I actually use mine, so it needs to turn easily.

To free it up, first position the watch on edge, and place on contact with a folded paper towel. Next, slowly place drops of alcohol at the top edge junction where bezel and case meet, and turn the bezel a couple of turns. The folded paper towel at the bottom of the watch will help it wick away alcohol as it runs thru, and will also pick up any residual grit leftover from manufactiring.

Next, after the watch is dry, drop in a couple of drops of any Dry Film Silicone lube. It's used a lot in installing aluminum frame windows, and when sprayed on leaves a dry film on treated surfaces when the solvent evaporates.

Lately, I've been using DuPont Teflon, Non stick dry film lube. It comes in a little squeezy bottle, but other brands come in spray cans. A couple of drops applied, turn the bezel a couple of revs, and let it sit for a while.

When all the manufacturing residue has been removed, and the dry film is in place, the bezel will turn easily and feel more like a Rolex than a stuck bottle cap.


----------



## AZchron (Dec 20, 2013)

Couple of weeks later, and the Soki looks like new, but has begun losing time at the rate of about 4 minutes per day. I've been trying to adjust it, in tweaks, but no effect.

I finally made a couple of bold adjustments, and now it drops about 20 seconds per day. I'll call that good enough for now and maybe work on it more in the future.


----------



## chronoman23 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got my second Soki sub. It has the pepsi bezel insert.


First a quick report on the black bezel version. I've had
it for almost a year, and it has been reliable except for
a bit quirky crown functions, but I have always been able
to set date, time and manual wind. I did adjust regulation
once in Sept. 2013, and it continues to keep time at about
+8 sec/day.


The new one is better finished than the older one, and crown
functions are excellent, so far. I have been wearing it for 
three days now, and it is fairly consistent at +9 sec/day.
The bracelet quality on this one is better than the older one,
almost on a par with a couple of my Seiko 5's.


Bezel rotation is smooth and precise on both watches, and feels
like a much more expensive watch. Bracelets are stainless steel
and cases are chrome plated alloy. Plating quality is good.
I have grown to not expect much from the Tongji auto-wind
mechanism, but these watches wind OK on my right wrist. I am
right handed, and fairly active. I haven't opened the new
watch yet, but presume it is the same Tongji standard with
auto wind.


I bought both watches from the same dealer, on eb_ay auction
for $13.99 delivered to my door, in about three weeks. Strangely
the dealer is in Hong Kong, but the second watch was shipped
from Singapore.


Maybe I have been particulary lucky, but both watches seem to
be a bargain for the price.


----------



## Bodofish (Jan 13, 2014)

So you guys probably saw from the other SOKI thread, I picked up a couple via an ooops I won auction. Well, I was reserving any harsh judgment until the buy played out. Watch one, out of the box and give it a wind, set the time and stem won't go back in. Watch two, wind it, set it and down the crown screws right down to the case. Get a little more curious about a $14 watch, synch the time with my Seiko quarts. 48hrs later both watches are keeping time within about 5 seconds of the Seiko. Not bad for $14. So the stem on watch one was bothering me, yeah only $14, I wasn't expecting much. Send off an email and there was a reply in only a couple hours. I'm on the left coast so it was really pretty quick. Their response was, "We're very sorry, we try to inspect each item before it ships but sometimes things happen in shipment. We realize this is a very low dollar item and not worth shipping back and forth. We would be happy to ship you another for $3.00, the cost of shipping.". So for $3.00 they sent me a new one! Not bad at all and the replacement seems to be a much better fit and finish than the other two. Are they learning and getting better at the assembly???? I was really hoping to get a movement I could stick in a different case to try my hand at watch assembly but this one may get some wear or become a low budget gift. I was really shocked, many of the far East merchants will want to jerk you around till you give them the one finger salute and walk away never to buy from them again but these guys stood right up!!!! So in the end I have 3 SOKI Subs, two that work well enough for wear (the crowns screw down) and one to screw around with the movement and mod'ing practice. Now I just need to get a couple straps long enough for my wrists and I'm good to go. BTW the Ebay merchant was Love_Castle, I would not hesitate doing biz with them again.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

Anyone know where I can get a suitable (and cheap!) bezel replacement for a Soki sub? The one thing that particularly bugs me about my coke bezel Soki is the misplaced bezel lume pip - just ruins the whole look. The rest of it is not too bad actually, especially after I cracked mine open to clean the glass on the inside and adjusted the hand alignment :-D


----------



## chronoman23 (Oct 25, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a suitable (and cheap!) bezel replacement for a Soki sub? The one thing that particularly bugs me about my coke bezel Soki is the misplaced bezel lume pip - just ruins the whole look. The rest of it is not too bad actually, especially after I cracked mine open to clean the glass on the inside and adjusted the hand alignment :-D


Check out e-bay items nr's 161231035380 , 371009707332

That seller has a good variety of cheap bezel inserts............







That seller has a good variety of cheap bezel inserts............


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

chronoman23 said:


> Check out e-bay items nr's 161231035380 , 371009707332
> 
> That seller has a good variety of cheap bezel inserts............


I just measured up the bezel insert on my Soki sub and those parts should be a perfect fit :-!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Brilliant - thanks chronoman and Pawlbuster!


----------



## Bodofish (Jan 13, 2014)

Absolutely!!!! I'm seeing a Soki bezel in the near future. I'd been looking at those and after measuring on the watch, I was pretty sure they would fit. Gotta do it, the pip fell out of one of mine......


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Could someone please link to another supplier of the bezel insert for a Soki sub? The shop is closed, but other sellers do not have the dimensions quoted. Same problem with the bezel pip not being in centre.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Just be careful not to bump that soki into a pillow or that plastic will shatter!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

mike70sk said:


> Just be careful not to bump that soki into a pillow or that plastic will shatter!


Your concern is touching


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

purchase a soki sub for somebody, gave to him at a coffee shop and he bumped into chair not fast at all, and it shattered , it was only 14 bucks but still


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

hello, all, a watch noob here.
So i got my Soki S86 (black bezel sub homage) last week and i've been wearing it sparingly. I've read that kinetic watches need to be worn regularly for a month or so to even up the lubrication or something (some say that this is a myth), so i've been wearing it regularly these 2 days.
Last afternoon i've noticed that the watch is 2 minutes too fast. I didnt do anything to it (lay it dials up) and 3 hours later it got even faster (+5 minutes). I lay it sideways (crown up) for the rest of the night. The next morning (6 AM), the positioning doesnt seem to give any effect, so i set the time to -2 minutes. At 8 AM, the watch is already at +1 minutes. 
At 12.30, the watch stops / loses all power reserve, which i thought was odd because i've been wearing it for 6 hours (although i am just a desk worker, so perhaps my activity doesn't wind the watch enough?)
I've read also https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/so-i-think-i-know-what-problem-those-cheap-autowinders-664831-3.html that cheap tongji's have a design / QC / parts flaw that made the automatic winding ineffective. So perhaps that my watch was simply being too fast at the last hours of it's power reserve?


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

hmm, seems that i can't edit my original post somehow.

Adding some spacing 


hendyir said:


> hello, all, a watch noob here.
> 
> So i got my Soki S86 (black bezel sub homage) last week and i've been wearing it sparingly. I've read that kinetic watches need to be worn regularly for a month or so to even up the lubrication or something (some say that this is a myth), so i've been wearing it regularly these 2 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

The edit restriction is a forum software bug that is being worked on right now.

I think you are correct that the reason for the gaining time was due to the mainspring being wound down. Try fully winding it by hand and see if it keeps better time. Also you will soon find out whether the auto-winding can at least maintain the level to which you've hand wound it or not.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

mike70sk said:


> purchase a soki sub for somebody, gave to him at a coffee shop and he bumped into chair not fast at all, and it shattered , it was only 14 bucks but still


I'm not a snob when it comes to watches, been a fan of Alpha and Parnis brand watches, but some Chinese watches I won't touch, KS,Winner, Soki and Jaragar to name four. I'm cheap, but not that cheap.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Bought a Soki off ebay and the crown thread nagged after 2 days. Bracelet is cheap. Movement was off over a minute a day. You get what you pay for.

Greetings

Micky


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> The edit restriction is a forum software bug that is being worked on right now


thanks for the info



Chascomm said:


> I think you are correct that the reason for the gaining time was due to the mainspring being wound down. Try fully winding it by hand and see if it keeps better time.


Bare with me for the questions:
1. How do i know when it's full? Because the winder doesnt stop / give more resistance after 50-60 winds.
2. What's the interval between winding? It should've been every 1 power reserve cycle right? But my watch gains time faster after 12 hours (or so) of last winding (with wearing).



Chascomm said:


> Also you will soon find out whether the auto-winding can at least maintain the level to which you've hand wound it or not.


3. How can i confirm this?

So, is my watch still salvagable? Or i just got a dud?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

hendyir said:


> Bare with me for the questions:
> 1. How do i know when it's full? Because the winder doesnt stop / give more resistance after 50-60 winds.


That will be fully wound.


> 2. What's the interval between winding? It should've been every 1 power reserve cycle right? But my watch gains time faster after 12 hours (or so) of last winding (with wearing).


How long after hand-winding to 50-60 winds does it start gaining significantly?



> 3. How can i confirm this?


If you hand-wind it and then wear it without further hand winding for a couple of days, if it stops then it wasn't able to maintain itself.



> So, is my watch still salvagable? Or i just got a dud?


If you're able to find a way to live with its limitations such that the watch is able to keep reasonable time within a period of wearing, e.g. an entire working day, then I guess it's technically 'salvageable'. ...but it all depends on your level of disappointment.


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> How long after hand-winding to 50-60 winds does it start gaining significantly?
> 
> If you're able to find a way to live with its limitations such that the watch is able to keep reasonable time within a period of wearing, e.g. an entire working day, then I guess it's technically 'salvageable'. ...but it all depends on your level of disappointment.


tough luck, i've got only 7-8 hours before it starts gaining minutes. I gues i'll flip it over or something

Thanks for the respond,man.


----------

